# Play-A-Linda Beach



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, not exactly. I fished at Launch Complex 34 beach CCAFS today. It's about 2 miles from lot 1 of playalinda. I was there from 3:00 PM to dark. I landed 3 pomps, from 13-14 inches. Blue fish came out in full force, I landed uncountable, I would say more than 15 of them, especially last hour, I used 1.5 oz silver spoon and they love it. They are very good size between 2-4 lbs, I have very sored arms now.

Aaron, Pat, Ed - Did you guys fish at playalinda today? was fishing good up there?.

PS: Where are whitting?. I caught none today - what a surprise!!!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Whiting*



DVO said:


> Well, not exactly. I fished at Launch Complex 34 beach CCAFS today. It's about 2 miles from lot 1 of playalinda. I was there from 3:00 PM to dark. I landed 3 pomps, from 13-14 inches. Blue fish came out in full force, I landed uncountable, I would say more than 15 of them, especially last hour, I used 1.5 oz silver spoon and they love it. They are very good size between 2-4 lbs, I have very sored arms now.
> 
> Aaron, Pat, Ed - Did you guys fish at playalinda today? was fishing good up there?.
> 
> PS: Where are whitting?. I caught none today - what a surprise!!!


DVO- I think the Red tide took alot of them out past couple weeks.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey DVO*

I just posted the report. We are gonna have to fish there again, probably gonna pick a Sat, look for you then! Great job man. We didn't get a single pomp that I know of. But the Blues were definitely out in force!


----------

